# Lahore - Abdul Hakim Motorway (M-3)



## ghazi52

*Abdul Hakeem-Lahore 230 km January 2016 January 2018*

Multan-Abdul Hakeem 103 km January 2016 April 2018







*Under Construction
Lahore Abdul Hakeem 
Motorway*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Interchanges
Lahore Abdul Hakeem Motorway

*
























































_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bashido

Is there any project for bahwalpur? any motorway? anz industrial park? any Metro?


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_


----------



## Ocelot

It's a useless project to be honest. When there is a route to Multan via Gojra and Fsd (M2-M3-M4) , why do you need this one? This money could have been spend somewhere else.


----------



## ghazi52

*NHA lays out schedule for operation of Multan-Lahore Motorway*

Lahore-Sialkot Motorway would be completed by August 2018 


LAHORE – The National Highway Authority has announced that the much-awaited Multan-Lahore Motorway would be made functional and will open to traffic in April 2018 in line with the orders of the government to complete the project at the earliest.

The NHA officials expressed that the motorway will help in reducing the travelling distance from Lahore to Multan to three hours which currently takes five hours.

Moreover, the official continued that the Lahore-Sialkot Motorway would be completed by August 2018.

“The eastern bypass from Kala Shah Kaku will also be opened before the completion of the motorway,” said the officials.

Furthermore, the work on Faisalabad-Multan Motorway was under way with a full swing and the said highway has been divided into six sections with around 58-kilometre long Faisalabad-Gojra section already functional, reported Express Tribune.

“Work on 31 kilometres Gojra-Toba, 30-kilometre Toba-Shorkot, 31-kilometre Shorkot-Dinpur, 34-kilometre Dinpur-Khanewal and 55.6-kilometre Khanewal-Multan section was in progress,” detailed the NHA officials.

Besides, the 68.3% work had been completed on 230 kilometre long Lahore-Abdul Hakeem Motorway and remaining work will be completed by August 2018, the officials pointed out.

*21/12/2017.*

Deck slab concrete and slope protection work of bridge near Nankana.

Reactions: Like Like:
 1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Abdul Hakim Motorway 
Construction Work Of Flyover Near More Khunda..*







Asphalt 2nd layer work underway at some places. Rajana Interchange ramps are done, light poles are up. NJ Barrier, crash barrier, plantation, Fencing and slope protection work is also going at a rapid pace.


----------



## Green Arrow

Abdul Hakim -- My home town ... Miss you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_


----------



## Sugarcane

It's standards are too low to call it Motorway.


----------



## ghazi52

Starting point...M -2


----------



## ghazi52

*QB Link Canal Bridge Concrete pouring and stone pitching.*









*Asphalt 2nd Layer & NJ Barrier work underway at Km 1085 to 1087.*


----------



## ghazi52

*15/1/2018.*

Asphalt 1st & 2nd layer near Nankana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Abdul Hakeem Motorway Work On Canal Bridge Near JaranWala*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The latest satellite imagery from Dec 2017


----------



## ghazi52

*Motorway Buildings Under Construction Near Jaranwala InterChange*


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 5/2/2018.*

Near Jaranwala. Chinese section.


----------



## ghazi52

*230 Km Lahore Multan Motorway M-3 near completion Samundari Section .*
It is part of Peshawar Karachi Motorway PKM. Final wearing layer & fencing posting near Location 957 Km .It will be operational for traffic in April 2018.


----------



## ghazi52

Satellite imagery for M2 Interchange for M-3






Asphalt Work on Samundri Interchange Ramps started.


----------



## ghazi52

Peshawar to Karachi Motorway Section (III) Abdulhakeem to Samundri

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

PIRMAHAL interchange


----------



## ghazi52

Latest satellite imagery of Dhamke Interchange Feb 2018


----------



## ghazi52

*230 Km Multan Lahore Motorway under construction Final Asphalt Layer near RD 972 Km .It will be operational for traffic in mid May 2018.It is part of Peshawar Karachi Motorway PKM.It will reduced travelling time Multan-Lahore from 5 hours to 2:30 hours*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Latest satellite imagery for the Rajana Service Area 







E&M works underway.


----------



## ghazi52

*Near Jaranwala 
Fence Construction *


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore Abdul Hakeem Motorway Work Near Satiana *














*a 
*


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 6/4/2018.*

KLM (Section Abdul Hakeem to Lahore) & M-4 (Section Shorkot To Khanewal) Joint Near Chak No 14 D Darkhana.


----------



## Imran Khan

Bashido said:


> Is there any project for bahwalpur? any motorway? anz industrial park? any Metro?


if you know uch sharif town will be connect to motorway M5 in district bahawalpur sir


----------



## ghazi52

*

M-2 M-3 Junction 

*











*Pir Mahal Interchange *

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Satellite Imagery of Interchanges.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Samundri Interchange 
And Toll Plaza *


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 30/4/2018.*

Work being done on Asphaltic Hard shoulders, guard rail, fencing and wearing course on bridges.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 5/5/2018.*

*Installation of safety rail on the shoulder.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

M-2 and M-3 interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore - Abdul Hakim Motorway (M-3) Samundari Section *


----------



## ghazi52

*230 Km Lahore Multan Motorway M-3 *under construction near Pathankot ..Pir mahal .It will be operational for traffic at end of May 2018.


----------



## Sugarcane

How it will be inaugurated if it's still under construction?


----------



## Sugarcane

ghazi52 said:


> 230 Km Lahore Multan Motorway M-3



How distance is reduced to 230km, Any idea of route?


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 14/5/2018.*

Motorway will Open to Public on 28th May, 2018. Pir Mahal To Lahore(Sharaqpur interchange).

Pir Mahal Interchange.











































*M-2 & M-3 Junction.*










Sharaqpur is almost 20km away from Faizpur interchange. They should complete M2-M3 interchange as soon as possible. But seems that it won't be ready before August.


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 19/5/2018.*

Jaranwala Interchange, Service Area U/C.


----------



## ghazi52

Till PirMahal.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Rajana Interchange.*



















*Jaranwala Interchange.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Cities along M-3.......*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 6/6/2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pir Mahal Interchange and Link Roads.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*M-2 M-3 Junction*


----------



## ghazi52

*M-2 M-3 Junction
Near Ravi Toll Plaza *


----------



## ghazi52

*22/6/2018.*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Today near Pir Mahal.*
















*Samundari Interchange Today.*






























*Updates 29/6/2018.*

*M-2 & M-3 Interchange. Work started on Asphalt at slip roads.*


----------



## ghazi52

*Phalore Service Area at Km 974.






*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Arsalaan.ali

Dear @ghazi52 ,
Thanks for sharing lovely bits of information. Whats the status of Multan-Lahore section? Actually i had to travel from Multan to Isb during Eid holidays so I was curious whether i'll be able to take motorway from multan all the way upto gojra or not. Your feedbacks, once again, are highly appreciated.
JazakAllah


----------



## ghazi52

*11 july Update Near Samundar Interchange*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Samundari Interchange..*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*At Different locations between Nankana & Samundari.*


----------



## dil_dil

ghazi52 said:


> *At Different locations between Nankana & Samundari.*



Beautiful. I wonder why people with farm land don't plant some trees as well, so much potential. Karachi-Lahore motorway will have great scenery both sides.


----------



## ghazi52

*Peshawar to Karachi Motorway Section (III) Abdulhakeem to Samundri*


----------



## ghazi52

230 Km Abdul Hakeem Motorway section M-3 which is part of PKM. View of Pir Mahal Interchange Lahore Karachi motorway...


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## HAIDER

All CPEC project and Nawaz was trying to take credit .


----------



## Chishty4

6 September news paper


----------



## ghazi52

PNLN News.
As of today..............

Road is completed. Interchanges and service areas are remaining.


----------



## HAIDER

how they build motorway , what type of material they are using. ?


----------



## litman

does anyone know when will lahore multan motorway be open for traffic?


----------



## ghazi52

Service area emerges in satellite imagery near Mangtanwala

*Location: 31°25'42.49" N 73°52'43.25" E*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

litman said:


> does anyone know when will lahore multan motorway be open for traffic?



Sherjee278
Road Traveler





Around November end or may be December. Chances are that they might open 12 km portion of M-4 from M-3/M-4 interchange to Deenpur interchange(Abdul hakim) with M-3. That will make it much more easier for Multan bound traffic.

That 12 km section of M-4 is going at a good pace. 3 major bridges over river ravi, Canal, and old dry river bed are almost done and asphalt is going at good pace too. Hope for the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Service Area U/C.*












.














*Samundri interchange towards Lahore*


----------



## ghazi52

*Jaranwala Interchange Completed.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 12/09/2018.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 16/10/2018.*

Rajana Interchange & Near Nankana. As per an engineer working there, Motorway will open by next month. M-2/M-3 interchange won't open now. So entry will be from Sharaqpur Interchange. Most likely it is due to financing issues (NHA/FWO) of M-2 widening to 10 lanes from Faizpur interchange to Ravi toll plaza including 2 dedicated lanes on each side for M-3 traffic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Updates 27/10/2018.*

*Service Area at Km 974 (Zkb section).*
*






*


----------



## ghazi52

Fake government site. Just to damage reputation. 
How can a department publically say like this.


----------



## Chishty4

ghazi52 said:


> Fake government site. Just to damage reputation.
> How can a department publically say like this.


I have removed my post considering the fact that it was from an unofficial page

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

.............................................................





.......


----------



## Usmangqureshi

when is the lahore multan motorway finally opening? and what would be the travel time


----------



## ghazi52

According to NHA app info, completion date of M-3 is 31 Dec, 2018.


----------



## BATMAN

Usmangqureshi said:


> when is the lahore multan motorway finally opening? and what would be the travel time


Due to new govt. all projects are delayed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

230 Km Lahore Abdul Hakeem Motorway Section M-3 ready for opening.

95 percent completed.Expected opening December 2018
Photo Credit:Rai Najam Sahi


----------



## ghazi52

*M2 M3 Interchange *
02-12-2018

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kanwar Bilal

When is it going to be open for Public??


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

ghazi52 said:


>


hmmm good news bro


----------



## BATMAN

ghazi52 said:


>



What a joke... Imran Khan personally canceled Sukkhur - Hyderabad CPEC contract. 
How on earth that section would be completed before Jan 2019?


----------



## ghazi52

BATMAN said:


> What a joke... Imran Khan personally canceled Sukkhur - Hyderabad CPEC contract.
> How on earth that section would be completed before Jan 2019?



Actually it is Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Motorway (M-3). Only that section. Not Karachi - Lahore.


----------



## ghazi52

*KB-Peshawar to Karachi Motorway Section (III) Abdulhakeem to Samundri*

*



*


----------



## Chishty4

ghazi52 said:


> *KB-Peshawar to Karachi Motorway Section (III) Abdulhakeem to Samundri*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



*its 7 month old video bro*


----------



## ghazi52

Yes, date is mentioned on video. It was not posted before that's why I put it here, any other question.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*#NankanaSahib *Interchange on #*AbdulHakeem* Motorway is almost completed .
KLM – Abdul Hakeem-#Lahore Motorway Route Map, Interchanges and Service Stations
Lahore/Multan – 229 Kilometers long Abdul Hakeem-Lahore Motorway is part of karachi-Lahore Motorway (KLM). It is being constructed by Federal Government. It is an important part of #China-#Pakistan Economic Corridor (#CPEC). This Motorway section will pass through central and southern Punjab cities and town, who are currently offside of the main GT Road (#Kabirwala, #Mukhdoompur #Pahoran, Kot Islam, Pir Mahal, #Rajana, #Kamalia, #Sandhianwali, Toba Tek Singh, #Muriswala, Mamoon Kanjan, #Gojra, #Samundari, #Tandlianwala, #Satiana, Syedwala, Makkuana, #Jaranwala, #Bucheki, Nankana sahab, #Managtanwala and #Sharaqpur) . Karachi-Lahore Motorway has been divided into Five sections. :-
Lahore-Abdul Hakeem Motorway Section
Abdul Hakeem-Khanewal-Multan Motorway Section
Multan-Sukkur Motorway Section
Sukkur-Hyderabad Motorway Section
Hyderabad-Karachi Motorway Section

Interchanges List

Shamkot near Khanewal and Kabirwala
Dharkhana near Kot Islam
Pir Mahal
Rajana
Samundari near Tandliawala and satiana
Jaranwala
Mangatan Wala Near Nanka Sahib
Dhamke
Sagian Lahore

Service Area Locations

1- Between Sharaqpur and Nakana Sahab & Mangatanwala
2- Between Samundari and Jaranwala
3- Near Rajana

Photo credit to M. Zaffar Saleem

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*The daily Jang Multan *
*10 January 2019*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kanwar Bilal

Chishty4 said:


> *The daily Jang Multan *
> *10 January 2019*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QU



Good News


----------



## Chishty4

According to Dunya News Lahore Abdul Hakeem Motorway M-3 to open for traffic on 15th January 2019 Tuesday i.e Tomorrow.

Possible that Motorway to be Operational From Sharaqpur Interchange till Abdil Hakeem Interchange as much work still left at Lahore Interchange.

*#Lahore #AbdulHakeem #Motorway #Punjab #Pakistan
*


----------



## Canuck786

M2 - M3 Interchange

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Copy Paste


----------



## Xracer

*Abdul Hakeem-Lahore Motorway now open to commuters...*



*

ALI LAGHARI

15 JAN 2019
*
*In a bid to facilitate the commuters, the Government of Pakistan has opened Abdul Hakeem-Lahore Motorway (M3) today, i.e. 15-1-2019.*

*According to the details, the total length of the motorway is 230 kilometres and the total cost of the project was Rs.148 million. This 6-lane highway will cut down your commute time by two hours from Abdul Hakeem to Lahore.*

*This project was started back in 2015 and was officially inaugurated by the then Prime Minister Shahid Khaqan Abbasi in 2018. The motorway has 8 interchanges, 35 bridges and 16 underpasses. According to a security analyst, this particular project is very important keeping in view the objectives of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC).*

*Moreover, an official of National Highway Authority (NHA) while speaking to the local media said that with the completion of over 70 percent of the total work, Sukkur-Multan Motorway (M5) would get operational by August 2019. This 392 km long project started back in August 2016. When completed, this project will be a huge step towards developing a stronger Pakistani economy keeping in line with CPEC goals.*
*https://www.pakwheels.com/blog/abdul-hakeem-lahore-motorway/amp/*


----------



## ghazi52

Previous govt was fool enough that they started and then inaugurated a motorway but didn't find it necessary to hire new crew of motorway police which is the main thing, and then you expect that this govt should do everything with the blink of an eye.
They cant open it section wise they have started hiring of police and toll plaza crew etc.


----------



## ghazi52

*Nankana Sahib Service Area.*


----------



## ghazi52

Rs16.26bn released for Lahore-Multan Motorway

The federal government has so far released Rs16.266 billion for Lahore-Multan section (M-3 section) of the Karachi-Lahore Motorway.

The government had allocated a total of Rs40.666 billion for this project under its Public Sector Development Programme (PSDP) 2018-19, according to the latest data issued by the Ministry of Planning, Development and Reforms.

A National Highway Authority (NHA) official said that the physical work of Lahore-Abdul Hakeem section of M-3 had already been completed, however, due to some technical issues, including delay in the approval for deployment of motorway police, the section could not be opened on time.

*“Now the section is scheduled to be open for traffic by February 15,”* the official added.

For the construction of motorway from Burhan to Hakla on M-1, the government has so far released Rs10 billion out of total allocation of Rs 25 billion, whereas Rs1 billion have been released for land acquisition, compensation for affected properties and relocation of utilities for the construction of Burhan/Hakla to DI Khan Motorway.


----------



## Chishty4

Reporting Rohi News


----------



## Chishty4

*Satellite imagery for M2-M3 Interchange - Jan 2019




*


----------



## Chishty4

*Widening/Adding Extra Lanes at Lahore Motorway Near M2/M3 Interchange From FaizPur Interchange To Ravi Toll Plaza Dec 2018 Updates


































*


----------



## Chishty4

AD Khawaja IG Motorway Police and NHA Officers visited the under construction Service Areas of KLM 230 Km *Lahore Abdul Hakeem* MotorwayM3.
Furthermore, Inspection of Motorway Police and NHA offices.Lahore Multan Motorway will be operational soon Photo *Credit:Hussain Khan*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Chishty4 said:


> AD Khawaja IG Motorway Police and NHA Officers visited the under construction Service Areas of KLM 230 Km *Lahore Abdul Hakeem* MotorwayM3.
> Furthermore, Inspection of Motorway Police and NHA offices.Lahore Multan Motorway will be operational soon Photo *Credit:Hussain Khan*
> 
> View attachment 537524
> View attachment 537525
> View attachment 537526
> View attachment 537527
> View attachment 537528



When it will be operational ? And it will be completely operational from Multan to Lahore or Partiality till Abdul-Hakeem?


----------



## Chishty4

LoveIcon said:


> When it will be operational ? And it will be completely operational from Multan to Lahore or Partiality till Abdul-Hakeem?



Roads are completed. But service area under construction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Chishty4 said:


> Roads are completed. But service area under construction.



Abdul Hakeem to Khanewal as Well?


----------



## Chishty4

LoveIcon said:


> Abdul Hakeem to Khanewal as Well?


Abdulhakeem to khanewal M4 moterway. According to NHA APP 60% work complete. Its operational in june.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Chishty4 said:


> Abdulhakeem to khanewal M4 moterway. According to NHA APP 60% work complete. Its operational in june.



So, I will not be able to use this motorway in my March visit


----------



## Chishty4

LoveIcon said:


> So, I will not be able to use this motorway in my March visit



May be lahore abdulhakeem M3 moterway operational in March.


----------



## Green Arrow

LoveIcon said:


> So, I will not be able to use this motorway in my March visit



I think it will be operational by the end of March - April. I have just visited Abdul Hakim as this is my home city and part of motorway has built on our land as well. The work there is very much done.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

NHA and NH&MP Officers meeting at DIG Motorway Police office regarding deployment of Motorway Police on Newly constructed Lahore-Abdul Hakeem M-3 Motorway...
The important sub-systems of Intelligent Transport System including Surveillance System, Speed Enforcement System, Traffic Control Centre, Police Fine Systems were discussed in detail...


----------



## ghazi52

It is to inform that opening is expected in end of march, 
From day 1, National Highway Authority & JV Contractors CR20G & ZKB trying their best to complete & open motorway in record time but due to shortage of budget from Govt of Pakistan, the finalisation of work has been delayed i.e. service areas, toll plazas, Intelligent Transport System etc.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*Source*


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Sugarcane said:


> So, I will not be able to use this motorway in my March visit


I have an idea, send me your tickets and you can buy other ones that let's you get there after its built. Sounds like a win-win to me 
Heck, I'll throw in some maple syrup in the deal, just cause I'm feeling nice


----------



## Sugarcane

Pakhtoon yum said:


> I have an idea, send me your tickets and you can buy other ones that let's you get there after its built. Sounds like a win-win to me
> Heck, I'll throw in some maple syrup in the deal, just cause I'm feeling nice



I am ready to give you my ticket, but to avail ticket you have to first reach Iran.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

Sugarcane said:


> I am ready to give you my ticket, but to avail ticket you have to first reach Iran.


Dang it, i didnt think of that


----------



## Chishty4

New Intelligence Transport System ITS Model at 230 Km Lahore Abdul Hakeem Motorway M-3 in Pakistan.
Variable Message Signs Display night vision testing @ Motorway M-3.Lahore Multan Motorway will be operational in March 2019.


----------



## Chishty4

New Intelligence Transport System ITS Model at 230 Km #Lahore #AbdulHakeem #Motorway M-3 in #Pakistan.
Variable Message Signs Display night vision testing @ Motorway M-3.Lahore Multan Motorway will be operational in March 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Karachi Lahore Motorway KLM section 230 Km *Lahore Abdul Hakeem* Motorway M-3 under construction Service and Rest areas. Carriage way is completed


----------



## Chishty4

The newly constructed 230 Km Lahore-Abdul Hakeem Motorway has an Auto speed camera detection system...
Intelligent Transport System key features are Weather Information System, Motorway Advisory Radio, Electronic Toll Collection System, Smart Travelling cards, Mobile app & website connectivity, auto accident/incident reporting, Electronic Message Signs/Boards, complete motorway CCTV Monitoring & much more


----------



## Chishty4

PTZ Camera night and day result view at 230 Km Lahore Abdul Hakeem Motorway M-3.A pan–tilt–zoom camera (PTZ camera) is a camera that is capable of remote directional and zoom control.These systems can be remotely controlled by automation systems.It will be operational for traffic in March 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Well done Imran Khan..... just few months of your rule, you managed to delay a project which was suppose to open just about election times.

Keep it up and we'll see ZERO development and on administration level your best shot in your own words is Usman Buzdar.


----------



## Canuck786

Chishty4 said:


> New Intelligence Transport System ITS Model at 230 Km #Lahore #AbdulHakeem #Motorway M-3 in #Pakistan.
> Variable Message Signs Display night vision testing @ Motorway M-3.Lahore Multan Motorway will be operational in March 2019.
> 
> View attachment 540667


When do they plan to finish it?



BATMAN said:


> Well done Imran Khan..... just few months of your rule, you managed to delay a project which was suppose to open just about election times.
> 
> Keep it up and we'll see ZERO development and on administration level your best shot in your own words is Usman Buzdar.


This is 230 km. The 16 km Lahore Eastern bypass is stuck after almost being done as well.


----------



## BATMAN

Canuck786 said:


> This is 230 km. The 16 km Lahore Eastern bypass is stuck after almost being done as well.



Forget it, he's just in to six months of his rule and Lahore has become most polluted city of the world.
Just rename the eastern by pass and it will finish.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Intelligent Transport System(ITS) for 230 Km Lahore AbdulHakeem Motorway M-3 ready for operations in March 2019.200 Speed checking cameras installed. 
The newly constructed Lahore-Abdul Hakeem Motorway has an Auto speed camera detection system...
Intelligent Transport System key features are Weather Information System, Motorway Advisory Radio, Electronic Toll Collection System, Smart Travelling cards, Mobile app & website connectivity, auto accident/incident reporting, Electronic Message Signs/Boards, complete motorway CCTV Monitoring & much more....







__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## Chishty4

*M2 - M3 Junction from M2 on March 10 2019*


----------



## Chishty4

*Widening/Adding Extra Lanes at Lahore Motorway Near M2/M3 Interchange From FaizPur Interchange To Ravi Toll Plaza Jan/Feb 2019 Updates






























*


----------



## ghazi52

PTZ Camera night and day result view at 230 Km Lahore Abdul Hakeem Motorway M-3.A pan–tilt–zoom camera (PTZ camera) is a camera that is capable of remote directional and zoom control.These systems can be remotely controlled by automation systems.It will be operational for traffic in March 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

320 Motorway Police officers and officials deployment orders issued for Lahore Multan Motorway M-3 section of Peshawar Karachi Motorway PKM. It will be operational for traffic at end of March 2019.


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## Great Janjua

At least plant some trees along the road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

River Ravi from Islamabad side. Today’s update 13-3-2019
Copy Paste:
*Credit zuhaib afzal*


----------



## Chishty4

#Lahore #AbdulHakeem #Motorway M3 will be opened for traffic on 30th March 2019. Murad Saeed

#Punjab #Pakistan


----------



## Chishty4

Lahore – Abdul Hakeem Motorway (M-3) will be opened to traffic on March 30, 2019, Faisalabad Toll Plaza will be removed from March 24, 2019 (Islamabad: March 14, 2019 Press Release ) Federal Minister for Communications & Postal Services Mr. Murad Saeed has termed Lahore-Abdul Hakeem Motorway (M-3), a model Motorway that is going to be opened to traffic from March 30, 2019. For Convenience of the people Faisalabad Toll Plaza will be removed from March 24, 2019. He was presiding over a high level meeting held at Ministry of Communications here today, participated by Secretary Communications Mr. Shoaib Ahmad Siddiqui, Chairman National Highway Authority Mr. Jawwad Rafique Malik, Inspector General National Highways & Motorway Police Allah Dino Khowaja, representative of the Frontier Works Organization and Senior officers from Ministry of Communications. Mr. Murad Seed said, a coordinated road network plays vital role in socio economic uplift and that the Ministry of Communications and National Highway Authority are completing ongoing motorways and highways schemes through available resources. He said, Lahore-Abdul Hakeem Motorway (M-3) is near completion and will be opened to traffic on March 30. On this motorway he said, Intelligent Transport System is installed due to which it may be termed a model motorway. He said, concrete steps are being taken to modernize the motorways and highways network and installation of intelligent transport system is a practical advancement to this effect. He further said, the latest digital system is employed at M-3 which includes handling emergencies, controlling traffic accidents, lane marking, placement of LED screens, electronic toll collection, weigh station system and installation of Optic Fiber Cable as well as maximum civic and travelling facilities shall be ensured at service areas. High speed vehicles will be monitored through cameras. Such digital system shall also be installed along other motorways gradually, he added.


----------



## Chishty4

Today Jang Multan
16-3-2019


----------



## Chishty4

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2396229137076181


----------



## AUz

@ghazi52 Bro is it true that Lahore-Abdul Hakim motorway will make it possible to travel from Multan to Lahore in 3 hours??

I heard it but it sounds very ambitious


----------



## ghazi52

Multan-Abdul Hakeem (M-4) section 103 km
Abdul Hakeem-Lahore (M-3) section 230 km
So total... *333 Kilometers,* it should take* 4 hours.* only 3 hours ......

when go per its design speed 120 km/h through 8 interchanges 8 bridges over major roads 35 bridges over canals... 
Travel time to Multan has been reduced from 6 hours to 3 hours *per Design.*



AUz said:


> @ghazi52 Bro is it true that Lahore-Abdul Hakim motorway will make it possible to travel from Multan to Lahore in 3 hours??
> 
> I heard it but it sounds very ambitious


----------



## Chishty4

*Lahore – Abdul Hakeem Motorway (M-3)
Copy Paste*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Fantastic.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

لاہور عبد الحکیم موٹروے اور فیصل آباد ملتان موٹروے
(ایم تھری اور ایم فور کے سنگم پر )
درکھانہ انٹر چینج

Credits : Mian Asad Hafeez
#Darkhana Interchange M3/M4
#Lahore #AbdulHakeem #Faisalabad #Multan #Punjab #Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chishty4

Dec 2018 Satellite Imagery of M2 - M3 Junction


----------



## Chishty4

Member (Central Zone), Naveed Iqbal has visited the M2/M3 connectivity site today morning. Ground conditions, resources mobilization, ongoing work was checked. It was unanimously agreed that connectivity shall be ensured by 30th March and traffic will be opened from M3 to M2 inshAllah.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

National Highway Authority - Committed to Excellence...
Motorway M-2 (*Lahore-Islamabad*) & Motorway M-3 (*Lahore-Abdul Hakeem*) connectivity work in progress Round the clock...
Late night site visit of General Manager (M-2), *Mr. Basharat Hussain*...


----------



## Chishty4

*Today jang News paper Multan
25-3-2019*


----------



## Chishty4

سمندری انٹرچینج پر گاڑیوں کی لمبی قطاریں کو دیکھ کر لگتا ہے کہ ایم تھری ٹریفک کے لیے اوپن ہے؟؟؟


----------



## Chishty4

*Names of Allah & Nabi Pak (SAW) displayed on new Motorway Lahore-Abdul Hakeem M-3....
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

*Today jang News paper Multan
27-3-2019*


----------



## Chishty4

Night View of 230 Km Lahore Abdul Hakeem Motorway M3
It will be operational for traffic at 30th March 2019.Multan will be Transport Hub for 3 Motorways ,one Expressway and 02 National Highways
Photo Credit:Mian Asad Hafeez


----------



## Chishty4

*Widening/Adding Extra Lanes at Lahore Motorway Near M2/M3 Interchange From FaizPur Interchange To Ravi Toll Plaza March 2019 Updates






























*


----------



## Chishty4

A beautiful view of Lahore - Abdul Hakeem Motorway....
M3, M4 moterway Junction


----------



## Chishty4

*M3/M2 connectivity work is in progress. Night shift....*
Copy paste


----------



## ghazi52

Widening/Adding Extra Lanes at Lahore Motorway Near M2/M3 Interchange From FaizPur Interchange To Ravi Toll Plaza March 2019 Updates


----------



## Chishty4

Express Newspaper


----------



## Chishty4

*Lahore Abdul Hakim Motorway Opening Ceremony invitation Card 




*


----------



## Chishty4

اس کا مطلب ہے ایم تھری لاہور عبد الحکیم کے ساتھ ساتھ ایم فور سکشین شورکوٹ، عبد الحکیم کا بھی کل افتتاح ہو رہا ہے؟؟؟

Today Jang Multan
30-3-2019


----------



## Chishty4

*Widening/Adding Extra Lanes at Lahore Motorway Near M2/M3 Interchange From FaizPur Interchange To Ravi Toll Plaza March 2019 Updates
*


----------



## Chishty4

*Widening/Adding Extra Lanes at Lahore Motorway Near M2/M3 Interchange From FaizPur Interchange To Ravi Toll Plaza March 2019 Updates*

*Good To see that they are working in the night shifts aswell *


----------



## Chishty4

*Widening/Adding Extra Lanes at Lahore Motorway Near M2/M3 Interchange From FaizPur Interchange To Ravi Toll Plaza March 2019 Updates
Stone Pitching Work On M3/M2 Interchange*


----------



## Chishty4

*Widening/Adding Extra Lanes at Lahore Motorway Near M2/M3 #Interchange From FaizPur Interchange To Ravi Toll Plaza March 2019 Updates
*


----------



## Chishty4

گورنر پنجاب چوہدری محمد سرور نے لاہور-عبدالحکیم موٹر وے کا افتتاح کر دیا. اس موقع پر ان کا کہنا تھا کہ حکومت عوامی مفاد کے منصوبوں کو پایہ تکمیل تک پہنچائے گی


----------



## Xracer

M3 Lahore~Abdul Hakeem is open & Operational Then Why it isn't showing route on Google map??? @Chishty4


----------



## Chishty4

Xracer said:


> M3 Lahore~Abdul Hakeem is open & Operational Then Why it isn't showing route on Google map??? @Chishty4



After 48 to 72 hours M3 lahore abdulhakeem showing on Google maps.


----------



## Chishty4

*Latest Pictures From M2/M3 Interchange M3 Entry Point At M2 Motorway*


----------



## Chishty4

Motorway Police officers Road Safety briefing for road users at Newly opened 230 Km Lahore Abdul Hakeem Motorway M-3.It is part of Karachi Lahore Motorway KLM.Photo Credit: Imtiaz Taj

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## ghazi52

*Motorway Police deployed at Traffic Control Center of newly constructed Lahore - Abdul Hakeem M3 Motorway...*


----------



## Chishty4

*Karachi Lahore Motorway No facilities for passengers*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Traffic Control Center is now operational 24/7 at 230 Km #Lahore #AbdulHakeem #Motorway M-3 in #Pakistan.


----------



## Chishty4

*Lahore - Abdul hakim Motorway section handed over to National Highway Authority.
#Engineers visit with inspection team. Abdul Hakim Interchange/Toll Plaza
Credit : Usman Khalid 







































*


----------



## Chakar The Great

Chishty4 said:


>



Beautiful motorway, I hope they are able to maintain it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Talha Asif

So there is no M-Tag facility on M-3


----------



## Chishty4

08-04-2019


----------



## Kanwar Bilal

Google Maps Showing M-3 in Sections


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Now M3 is Completely Visible On Google Maps*


----------



## Chishty4

Motorway Police Patrolling at 230 Km Lahore Abdul Hakeem Motorway M-3.Remaining Abdul Hakeem Khanewal section will be open for traffic in May 2019Photo Credit:Rai Ali Hasnain


----------



## ghazi52

April 8th 2019 M-3 Updates ( Pavements : 97% , Interchanges : 90% , Rest Areas : 40% ) from Lahore to Khanewal. Only Major Work is happening at N-5 -- M-3 Interchange













..


----------



## ghazi52

Intelligent Transport System ITS at 230 Km Lahore Abdul Hakeem Motorway M-3


----------



## BATMAN

Good job Imran Khan ... i hope you deliver as a similar projects every six months and i approve a golden plaque for your name.


----------



## Kanwar Bilal

BATMAN said:


> Good job Imran Khan ... i hope you deliver as a similar projects every six months and i approve a golden plaque for your name.


Imran Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

BATMAN said:


> Good job Imran Khan ... i hope you deliver as a similar projects every six months and i approve a golden plaque for your name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

Motorway M-3 Update......


----------



## Chishty4

LRR to join KLM at Sharaqpur


----------



## Chishty4




----------



## ghazi52

*.*

*South side M2 widening near Ravi Toll and M3 intersection*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lahore to Multan motorway M3, Sumundry junction*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Affan-khan

why motorway is of 2 lane after M3, m4 junction. creating a bottleneck upto abdul hakeem


----------



## ghazi52

*M2 - M3 Road widening at Ravi Toll Plaza - North Side*

*



*


----------



## ghazi52

230 Km Lahore-AbdulHakeem Motorway section M-3 which is the part of Peshawar Karachi Motorway PKM. View of Pir Mahal Interchange..Lahore Karachi motorway.


----------



## Chishty4

Enjoy the night view of M3... Beautiful


----------



## Chishty4

Today jang news paper multan
28.06.2109


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chishty4

ALL INFORMATION ABOUT LAHORE - ABDUL HAKEEM MOTORWAY M3.......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Chishty4 said:


> Today jang news paper multan
> 28.06.2109
> 
> View attachment 567326
> View attachment 567327



What's happening, Lahore Multan was complete when regime change happen. Now this additional money for what?
Can someone tag #NAB?


----------



## Chishty4

BATMAN said:


> What's happening, Lahore Multan was complete when regime change happen. Now this additional money for what?
> Can someone tag #NAB?



Services area and rest area is under construction.


----------

